# how do you do a 360 tail grab?



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

pretty much just go for it but the biggest tip i can give you is make sure you throw your weight before going for the grab or else you'll severely under rotate your spin. also practice tail grabs because if you can't straight air it you can't spin it


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty much learn tail grabs then learn 360's, then put them together.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Learn tail grabs, then learn 180 tail grabs...the 360 is is the easy part.


----------

